# The Best Campaign Management Software for Tabletop RPGs



## ashwanikuchhal (Sep 9, 2019)

*Mod Edit:*

This post rather blatantly ripped off content created by someone else, and then pointed folks to a dubious link.  This has earned the poster a permanent ban from EN World.

The original content can be found here:  


~Umbran, EN World Moderator


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Sep 9, 2019)

Ive been looking for a post like this.  Thankyou!



Spoiler: Please check the spoiler OP.



Do you have any suggestions for creating large amounts of maps which can then be stored and later put on screen to be interacted with?

Also do you have any suggestions for character creators that can manage 3 and 3.5 pcs and automatically make adjustments based on feats templates or spells added from various 3 and 3.5 sources?

Also ive tried using a few character creators before like mythweavers i just keep finding problems with them.  An example would be that mythweavers deletes a lot of values or notes occasionally.  Or doesnt have sections for some things.  Sometimes major things like not having enough room for spells known when a wizard is optimizing for max number known for instance.

I think im going to use world anvil btw.  Id heard the name before but didnt really know what it was.  Now that i do know im going to check it out.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2019)

While not a campaign manager, still find Onenotes a very useful tool for doing so.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2019)

A new one (they say they have been around for six years):

Scabard - RPG Campaign Manager


----------



## thom_likes_gaming (Sep 10, 2019)

I was about to add Scabard as well. It's way of linking content is (as far as I can tell) unique and really really helpful. We ended up using OP again after all, as Scabard is lacking a dedicated way of allowing players to write session reports. But otherwise it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## mrgdawg (Sep 18, 2019)

Try Kanka.  Its a lot like world anvil only easier to use and its also free.








						Kanka - Online tabletop RPG campaign manager and worldbuilding tool
					

Are you a game master, worldbuilder, or a storyteller? We offer a tabletop campaign manager and worldbuilding tool that makes it easy to organise, plan, and enjoy your TTRPG campaigns. We are community driven, and best of all, our core features are free!




					kanka.io


----------



## JozanDevis (Sep 18, 2019)

Also recommend Chronica. It's a more recent management tool in comparison, but I have found it to have a lot of good features for keeping everything sensible. Bonus points, it was created and is maintained by dedicated gamers!








						Chronica - Tabletop RPG Campaign Manager and Builder | Join Free
					

Chronica is an RPG tabletop campaign management site. Privately track all campaign data such as quests, maps, NPCs, shop inventories, kingdom-building and more, in one central online hub for your party.




					www.chronica.ventures


----------



## austin59 (Sep 30, 2019)

JozanDevis said:


> Also recommend Chronica. It's a more recent management tool in comparison, but I have found it to have a lot of good features for keeping everything sensible. Bonus points, it was created and is maintained by dedicated gamers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's way of linking content is (as far as I can tell) unique and really really helpful. We ended up using OP again after all, as Scabard is lacking a dedicated way of allowing players to write session reports. But otherwise it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## PhD20 (Jan 29, 2020)

If you're going to steal someone's content in its entirety, at least credit them. The entire post (images included) are from my blog:


----------



## Umbran (Jan 29, 2020)

*Mod Note:*

Yes, the plagiarism is several months old now, but not acceptable.  I'll handle it.


----------

